# Smooth playback of YouTube videos, minimum Hardware Requirements



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out a problem on a 1,5 Ghz P4, 768MB RAM, Gforce 2 MX 64MB, 5400 HDD - Computer.

Is it possible that the graphic adapter is too old to display videos e.g. from YouTube fluently. The driver is up to date and the internet speed is sufficient. 
CPU is going up to 100% usage.
My actual problem is that I wanna be sure it's worth to try a reinstall of Windows on this computer, because I don't know what the previous technician did to that pc or the users.
The hardware should comply to the minimum requirements, or?


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

What operating system are you running? 64MB sounds like too little, but it depends on what the resolution is of the video you are trying to watch, and how much of your video memory has already been allocated to other tasks prior to you watching the Youtube videos. I would say upgrade the video card for the best gain in performance.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mention it, Windows XP SP3 x86. 

Ok, that's the point! I don't want to upgrade anything because it's somehow not worth for this old pc.

I have a Gforce 4 32MB, on this laptop I'm using right now and YouTube is running smoothly.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the requirements for Flash: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/systemreqs/

Playing Flash can be very demanding on the CPU, unless you have a modern system with a graphics card that can take some of the load off the CPU.

Older versions of Flash were less demanding.


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

So it seems the 1.5 Ghz CPU is breaking the computer's neck here. On my laptop I have a 2800+ Sempron. That must be why it's still working.
Would a card like this do the job and take away work from the CPU sufficiently? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/256MB-ATI-Radeon...phikkarten&hash=item3f0a700135#ht_3944wt_1161


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, it needs to be modern card like a Radeon HD 3xxx or Geforce 8xxx or higher series to support hardware acceleration of Flash.


----------

